# Society for Creative Anachronism



## Black Dragon (Jul 26, 2011)

As some of you may know, I'm involved with the Society for Creative Anachronism (SCA).  For those who aren't familiar with it, the SCA is an "international organization dedicated to researching and re-creating pre-17th-century European history."

Are there any other SCA members here?


----------



## myrddin173 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have thought a lot about joining. I plan on majoring in History with a focus on the medieval period.  I am about to start my first year of college however and I think I want to make it through that before I actually join the society.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 27, 2011)

It's a blast. You'll love it. I'd go ahead and join while you're in college–since colleges are the easiest places to find branches. 

I haven't been particularly active lately, I'm afraid… but for anyone wanting to do some quick research into the _SCA's_ history, I joined when Talymar and Eislinn first sat the throne of the Midrealm.


----------

